# jack plate help...



## dolfanpete (May 19, 2009)

I would like to pick up my motor a bit to be able to run in shallower water. right now the the motor sits about 10 inches under the bottom of the boat. should i buy the "mini jack" ? it seems like it raises about 4 inches, not sure that would be enough. i've seen some custom jack's....but not sure how i should go about doing this. ideally i'd like to have the prop right at the bottom of the transom level.......any ideas? is the mini jack a waste? any good websites i can check out to buy one? thanks in advance...


----------



## flintcreek (May 20, 2009)

How big a motor are you going to mount? You could use some aluminum angle and build your own. I built one for my 35 hp Johnson, out of 2" x 2" x 1/4 " angle. I built mine so I could run a long shaft motor on a 15" transom boat. I found a website on the Dillon Racing that had a picture of a home made jackplate for a 35 Hp and then sort of followed this ideal and fabbed mine. I did look at one a friend had under his 200 Johnson it surprised me it was not much heavier that my 1/4" metal I used for my 35. My digital camera is misplaced if you would like when I find it I would post a picture.


----------



## Quackrstackr (May 20, 2009)

Define "prop right at the bottom of the transom level". :?: 

You may have some serious performance problems if you are planning on placing the prop shaft even with the bottom of the boat on a non-tunnel hull.


----------



## sparkbr (May 21, 2009)

Check out this link:

https://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Jack-Plate-JPL-4000-Adj-Outboard-Boat-Jackplate_W0QQitemZ300207154090QQcmdZViewItemQQptZBoat_Parts_Accessories_Gear?hash=item45e5bda3aa&_trksid=p4506.m20.l1116

I have one on my 24' with a 140hp hanging off of it. They are very affordable and I have had no issues with mine. I don't know what motor you are running, but if you do not have either a water pressure guage or a tell-tale, be very careful with your heigth. It is easy to get too high and vent the water pump intake and strave the motor of water. One other thing to keep in mind - If you start to run with your prop breaking the surface of the water, engine speed will increase and potentially overspeed so you may need to re-prop your motor if you start running it up on top. Most motors will require a low water pick-up before this can become an issue though.







I am also running a hydraulic jackplate on my duck boat, but they are significantly more expensive.


----------



## fowlmood77 (May 25, 2009)

I went with a homemade version my self. It was based off of the Dillon Racing design. It made a world of difference on my boat. I wanted to make it adjustable, but opted to just weld it solid with the cavitation plate even with the bottom of the transom.


----------



## flintcreek (May 26, 2009)

Nice, jackplate, wish I could weld aluminum like that. I assume that was done with a tig welder?


----------



## sparkbr (May 26, 2009)

flintcreek said:


> Nice, jackplate, wish I could weld aluminum like that. I assume that was done with a tig welder?




Flint creek, Aluminum can be welded on a mig unit as well - I built this entire boat from scratch with a Lincoln mig and a spool gun - see below

https://s358.photobucket.com/albums/oo22/sparkscustomboats/Plate%20boat%20build/


----------

